# Falso il master della Santanché



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

*Falso il master della Santanché*

*ma vaffa' i bukkin anziche' i mastérrrrr...*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*

--------------------------------
*

*Falso il master della Santanché»
E lei s'infuria: campagna ridicola *

*Figura nel curriculum del sottosegretario, ma alla Bocconi non risulta. Il Pd: «Si dimetta»*

  SU_ OGGI_ 
 «Falso il master della Santanché»
E lei s'infuria: campagna ridicola 
 Figura nel curriculum del sottosegretario, ma alla Bocconi non risulta. Il Pd: «Si dimetta»
*





   Daniela Santanchè, sottosegretario alla presidenza del Consiglio (Newpress)    MILANO* - È giallo sul master alla Scuola di direzione aziendale  della Bocconi che il sottosegretario alla presidenza del Consiglio  Daniela Santanchè dice di avere conseguito. Il settimanale _Oggi_  in edicola mercoledì spiega infatti che si tratta di un falso, visto che  negli archivi della Sda della Bocconi non ve ne  sarebbe traccia.  «Laureata in Scienze politiche, consegue un master alla Sda Bocconi» c'è scritto invece nel curriculum del sottosegretario  postato sul sito del governo. La diretta interessata si difende  parlando di una «ridicola campagna». «Può essere messa a tacere - spiega  la Santanchè in una nota - soltanto dalla presa visione dell'attestato  rilasciato dalla Sda Bocconi, dove si evince la mia frequentazione del  corso della durata di 12 mesi, sotto la direzione del Professor Carlo  Brugnoli. Per chi non conosce l'inglese - conclude il sottosegretario -  un master è un corso di specializzazione postuniveristario, ossia dopo  la laurea, laurea che ho conseguito in Scienze Politiche precedentemente  a Torino». 
*BANCA DATI* - «Abbiamo verificato, e dalla nostra banca dati alunni - riferisce a _Oggi_  la Sda Bocconi - non risulta abbia frequentato un nostro master. Non  possiamo escludere, ma non abbiamo modo di verificare, che abbia  frequentato un corso breve». «La Sda Bocconi organizza in continuazione  seminari di aggiornamento per manager che durano uno o più giornate. E  di queste decine di migliaia di persone non conserva traccia. Ma sono  corsi - conclude il settimanale - che non possono essere certo confusi  con un master».







*«SI DIMETTA»* - Prima ancora che sulla faccenda intervenisse la  diretta interessata, la questione aveva già sollevato un vespaio di  polemiche. Le critiche più dure da Pd e Idv, che chiedono che al  sottosegretario di dimettersi. «Non è accettabile - dice il dipietrista  Leoluca Orlando - che un membro del governo inserisca il proprio  curriculum taroccato e lo esponga in bella vista sul sito ufficiale  dell'esecutivo, prendendo così in giro gli italiani». 
 Redazione online 
*22 marzo 2011*


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

*Stessa cosa anche con questa qua della lega:*




*
Monica Rizzi, la laurea in Svizzera? L’ateneo non ne sa nulla*

 L’indagine aperta dalla procura di Brescia è ancora in corso. I  magistrati vogliono verificare se davvero, come scritto dal Fatto  Quotidiano lo scorso luglio, *Monica Rizzi*, l’assessore  leghista in Regione Lombardia, ha millantato una laurea in psicologia.  L’ipotesi di reato è quella di abuso di titolo. Gli inquirenti stanno  inoltre verificando la partecipazione della Rizzi a convegni e incontri  pubblici in veste di specialista di problematiche infantili. Ma i  problemi maggiori per l’assessore leghista sembrano adesso arrivare  dalla Svizzera. Fabio Lorenzi Cioldi, presidente della sezione di  Psicologia- Fpse dell’università di Ginevra dove Rizzi sostiene di  essersi laureata, spiega infatti in una mail che “la formazione in  psicologia è di minimo 5 anni, il ‘breve corso’ al quale fa riferimento  (Rizzi, ndr) non può assolutamente conferirne il titolo”.

L’assessore, più volte interpellata sull’argomento, ha preferito non  chiarire la propria posizione. I suoi collaboratori, il portavoce, il  gruppo della Lega in Regione Lombardia e l’ufficio stampa del consiglio  regionale e quello della giunta, contattati, non hanno avuto modo di  parlare con Monica Rizzi né rispondere su ciò che la riguarda. E la  questione, per come la sta ricostruendo la procura lombarda, appare  semplice.

Dal 2002 e fino al marzo del 2010, l’assessore ha partecipato a numerosi  convegni in qualità di psicoterapeuta infantile, titolo di studio  esibito, tra l’altro, nel suo curriculum al Pirellone. L’aspetto più  clamoroso riguarda un convegno sponsorizzato dalla Provincia di Brescia:  siamo nel giugno del 2002, e la “dottoressa Monica Rizzi” partecipa  come relatrice alla seconda giornata di studio contro l’abuso sessuale  sui minori. Il convegno dal titolo “Dì di No! Possiamo proteggere i  nostri bambini e le nostre bambine dall’abuso sessuale?” è curato da  Sabrina Fabbri e da Claudia Remondina dell’Ufficio Pari Opportunità  della Provincia. “I relatori – si legge nella presentazione del convegno  – affronteranno questi temi con l’esperienza che deriva loro  dall’essere in trincea, direttamente coinvolti nella lotta contro  l’abuso sessuale”.

Al tavolo dei relatori Rizzi siede con il Procuratore Capo presso il Tribunale per i minori di Brescia, *Emilio Quaranta*,  impegnato in una relazione dal titolo: “L’abuso sessuale e la legge”;  Ivana Giannetti, presidente del Telefono Azzurro-Rosa, interviene con  una relazione dal titolo “Intervista del minore”; *Anna Grazia Rossetti*,  psicologa esperta in linguaggio non verbale, spiega come meglio  cogliere nel minore i segnali del disagio; all’incontro non mancano i  massimi rappresentanti del mondo istituzionale come il presidente della  provincia Alberto Cavalli e il Prefetto *Annamaria Cancellieri*.  Tra gli specialisti chiamati a discutere di abusi sui minori,  intervengono anche Marinella Malacrea, neuropsichiatra infantile e  terapeuta famigliare del Cbm” e, appunto, *Monica Rizzi* presentata come “psicoterapeuta infantile”, con una relazione dal titolo “Evoluzione del bambino maltrattato”.

Il Comitato scientifico del convegno si è fidato senza preoccuparsi di  verificare i titoli e l’esperienza professionale maturata nel campo  specifico dall’allora futuro assessore Monica Rizzi, che infatti  interviene e firma il suo discorso in qualità di psicoterapeuta  infantile, arrivando ad affermare: “Collaboro per i problemi relativi  all’infanzia con il Senato della Repubblica e in specifico con il  senatore bresciano Franco Tirelli”. Un intervento in cui la Rizzi parla  di “evoluzione del bambino abusato e di sintomi psicologici e fisici che  il minore può sviluppare” e “degli indicatori e dei segni ritenuti,  dagli studiosi del fenomeno, caratteristici del bambino vittima di  violenza”.

Nel corso del suo intervento Monica Rizzi afferma: “*la mia esperienza personale e le centinaia di documenti letti*,  mi portano ad affermare con certezza che spesso il minore vittima di  abuso manifesta un interesse inusuale verso questioni sessuali, disturbi  del sonno, ansia, depressione, comportamenti di isolamento e, a volte,  comportamenti seduttivi nei confronti degli adulti”. Un intervento da  specialista, che si spinge a consigliare alla magistratura “l’intervento  di un tecnico esperto in materia al fine di ridurre quanto più  possibile il numero degli interrogatori del minore coinvolgendolo se non  quando strettamente indispensabile”. La relazione prosegue affrontando i  temi del reinserimento del bambino abusato e la disamina di alcuni casi  riguardanti l’incesto e “le strategie di seduzione a cui ricorre  l’abusante nell’incesto, come la svalutazione della figura materna”. Ma  la “psicoterapeuta infantile” va oltre, parlando di “terapie  psicofarmacologiche nell’elaborazione del trauma e nel superamento dello  stesso” e “dei percorsi terapeutici familiari con l’obbiettivo di  ricostruire le relazioni familiari dal punto di vista psicologico 
e  relazionale”. E pensare che Rizzi è “solo” un ragioniere.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...ea-in-svizzera-lateneo-non-ne-sa-nulla/98067/


Povera Italia. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Stessa cosa anche con questa qua della lega:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manica di falsari, truffatori, mafiosi, mignotte,evasori, incompetenti.....

A' CAZZARIIIIIIIII!!!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

Io vedo questa uscita di lauree false ecc una risposta diretta alle dimissioni del ministro di difesa tedesco, dove si cerca di far uscire dalla politica determinati elementi con la leva dell'ipocrisia.

Se per questo, allora vorrei proprio sapere se Herr Doktor Umberto Bossi ha concluso la sua per medicina. E come stanno le cose con i politici di destra centro e sinistra? Perché va bene che si solleva la questione ma che che poi se ne vadano *tutti *con uguali criteri!

Altrimenti sarebbe troppo facile. E suona proprio come una di quelle trovate ...


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=125397&postcount=577
> 
> hips!





http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=125394&postcount=576


burp.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io vedo questa uscita di lauree false ecc una risposta diretta alle dimissioni del ministro di difesa tedesco, dove si cerca di far uscire dalla politica determinati elementi con la leva dell'ipocrisia.
> 
> Se per questo, allora vorrei proprio sapere se Herr Doktor Umberto Bossi ha concluso la sua per medicina. E come stanno le cose con i politici di destra centro e sinistra? Perché va bene che si solleva la questione ma che che poi se ne vadano *tutti *con uguali criteri!
> 
> Altrimenti sarebbe troppo facile. E suona proprio come una di quelle trovate ...


Una baldracca rifatta come quella manco ci doveva entrare in politica perche' il paese doveva avere gli anticorpi...

idem per una emerita incompetente quale la Gelmini che fu cacciata dal suo stesso partito, dal comune di Desenzano del Garda che presiedeva, per manifesta incapacita' e che si va a prendere da Brescia a Reggio Calabria l'abilitazione da avvocato e che diventa ministro della istruzione e parla di meritocrazia....

da vomito....

comunque col cazzo s'e' laureato il fallito di Bossi nonostante due finte feste di laurea rimanendo col diploma DELLA SCUOLA RADIO ELETTRA DI TORINO....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

Ancora una cosa ... ma Criceto* saprofita* OGM -- io mica lo sapevo che saprofita significasse:
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/S/saprofita.shtml

Ma che schifezza e' questa  :bleah:

Cia' bello.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Quella zoccola ignorante non sa neanche che cos'è un master!


----------



## Amoremio (24 Marzo 2011)

uno dei disegni di legge più sponsorizzati dal 2° gov. berl. era un'ampia depenalizzazione che insieme alla derubricazione dei delitti contro la personalità interna dello Stato (favore alla lega) interveniva anche sulla falsa attribuzione di titoli accademici e sull'esercizio abusivo di una professione
chiediamoci perchè
io lo feci e mi risposi


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> uno dei disegni di legge più sponsorizzati dal 2° gov. berl. era un'ampia depenalizzazione che insieme alla derubricazione dei delitti contro la personalità interna dello Stato (favore alla lega) interveniva anche sulla falsa attribuzione di titoli accademici e sull'esercizio abusivo di una professione
> chiediamoci perchè
> io lo feci e mi risposi


Ti riferisci ai reati depenalizzati di banda armata ed eversione?

Se so' quelli, infatti e' per parare il culo a quegli stronzi imbriaghi della lega che fecero l'atto eversivo in piazza san marco anni fa...

quelli col capo fallito condannato per vilipendio alla bandiera...

puah...


----------



## Amoremio (24 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ti riferisci ai reati depenalizzati di banda armata ed eversione?
> 
> Se so' quelli, infatti e' per parare il culo a quegli stronzi imbriaghi della lega che fecero l'atto eversivo in piazza san marco anni fa...
> 
> ...


 
banda armata lo volevano depenalizzare perchè non erano riusciti a far passare la norma sulle ronde  che hanno varato in questa legislatura
eversione per quelli di san marco e per altri fatti minori ma anche perchè qualcuno ipotizzava di potesse applicare ai teorici della secessione
vilipendio alla bandiera e al capo dello stato erano anch'essi per fatti specifici

ma tutto il gruppo era, nello loro intenzioni, un modo per togliere importanza allo stato centrale


----------

